# Whats up with the motto?



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Fueled by the Hate? I see it every time I come on the boards and I finally had to ask. A little over the top don't ya think? I know the burn of being up 3-1 in the finals only to lose must hurt but ya gotta let it go. The Lakers had their *** handed to them on a platter by the Celtics time and time again only to come back and become the most relevant team in modern day basketball. Now that probably won't happen to the Mavericks but you gotta hang on to the possibility.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Fueled by the Hate? I see it every time I come on the boards and I finally had to ask. A little over the top don't ya think? *I know the burn of being up 3-1 in the finals only to lose must hurt but ya gotta let it go.* The Lakers had their *** handed to them on a platter by the Celtics time and time again only to come back and become the most relevant team in modern day basketball. Now that probably won't happen to the Mavericks but you gotta hang on to the possibility.


Well - first of all they were up 2-0, only to lose the next four... 

...but to answer your question: Fueled by the Hate represented a time when the Mavs actually had the fight (along with nationwide hate) to succeed in this arena known as the National Basketball Association. They were thought to be buying leaguewide approval through their mega-wealthy owner Mark Cuban, as fans thought they were seeing favors dished out on the court. 

Now, as they have left their status as contenders and joined the relative mediocrity that is the also-rans of the league, the hate is now supplied by life-long fans that see that they have simply refused to play good solid paint-oriented basketball. This can be seen as healthy, extremely well paid players are standing 23'9" away from the basket and casting the basketball in the general direction of the desired target, much like flying a kite - as long as it's up there, it's good enough. 

I plan on taking my vacation in March this spring, just before they get theirs. :azdaja:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

The philosopher is back, I'm loving it.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

awesome answer:clap2:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

"Dr. Seuss.....the author, and in no way whatsoever am I referring to the moderator on these forums because that would be wrong, is an idiot."
:lol:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> The philosopher is back, I'm loving it.





DaRizzle said:


> awesome answer:clap2:


And no rep.

I've told you that I have nothing else to live for!! :azdaja:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Sorry, i have no idea on how you give rep...ill see if i can figure it out


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

xray said:


> And no rep.
> 
> I've told you that I have nothing else to live for!! :azdaja:


I wanted to, but I still can't :sadbanana:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Sorry, i have no idea on how you give rep...ill see if i can figure it out


The little scale between the basketball and the pointy finger.



croco said:


> I wanted to, but I still can't :sadbanana:


Yea, I can't rep most on this board either - but props for trying. :biggrin:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Rep me for trying :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> Rep me for trying :biggrin:


I already tried to...:thumbdown:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Let's crack the system :read:


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

The system is me not spreading rep after I receive it. :uhoh:


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

i think i remember when the dallas boards motto was "Dirks Digglers" or something like that.. i even might have made a thread about it a year or two ago... this IMO is better then that was lol


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> Let's crack the system :read:


You're an insider, give me tips (unless your name's Libby).


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

xray said:


> You're an insider, give me tips (unless your name's Libby).


Didn't you secure the documents during your time as a mod ? That was the task, don't tell me you don't have them. :azdaja:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Man... it's good to hear xray talking about kites again.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> Didn't you secure the documents during your time as a mod ? That was the task, don't tell me you don't have them. :azdaja:


:sadbanana:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Ugh...


----------

